# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Groen sperma

## xady

hallo, 
mijn man is 54 en laatste viel er een druppel sperma op een wit laken toen zag ik dat deze groen was, niet donkergroen maar groen, weet iemand wat dit is

----------


## John_Swain

Je weet zeker dat je die dag niet had geverfd?

Nee maar even zonder dollen :P

Het klinkt mij niet bekent in de oren maar ik zou hier niet te lang wachten,
als ik je aan mag raden ga met hem als de wieder weerga met hem naar de dokter!
Want goed klinkt het niet...
Het hoeft niets te zijn... maar toch het zekere voor het onzekere nemen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb ook nog nooit gehoord van groen sperma, maar idd ik zou een bezoek aan de huisarts brengen, misschien een ontsteking ofzo...

----------


## PrinceR

Gonnoroe, ook wel een druiper genoemd.

Groen/gele afscheiding uit de penis. 

Een hele nare SOA die je onvruchtbaar kan maken en je organen aantast. Vaak erg pijnlijk ook.

----------

